# Stranger In the Mirror



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

I just got back from Barnes and Noble a little while ago, and I finally found Stranger in the Mirror, which I have been looking for quite some time now. I began to read it, and skimmed through it (because I had no money on me at the time, and I will hopefully be able to get my mom to buy it for me soon). From what I read, it was very insightful and very helpful.

I was wondering if anyone else has read it and what they thought of it. If no one has, then I would certainly recomend it.

Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

hey nayashi.
I have read this book and thought it more relevant for DID than DP. It does have some good points and i did gain some knowledge, but i also found that there were somethings in there i didnt agree with. I also found it triggered some lovely new distirbing thoughts for me, fun fun! I tryed also her method of coping with dp and it just seemed to feed it. I found janines book -unraveling to be much more helpfull and relevant. Just some feedback from my perspective. I would be interested in hearing how you go with it.

Cheers
ShyTiger


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree w/ shytiger, i don't think that it was very applicable to my DR, or even much of the little DP that i have experienced. But it was the only book on or near the subject that i could get my hands on about 2 years ago. Hopefully the literature will become more relavent in time to come.


----------

